# Wie öffne ich eigentlich eine Java Applikation?



## Esus2k (9. Januar 2007)

Hi Leute,
so ich degardiere mich zwar hiermit zum absoluten Java , aber ich steh dazu. Ich habe Sonntag angefangen Java zu lernen, und muss morgen die Software abgeben - so ist das, wenn man inkompetente Informatiklehrer hat.

Also: Wenn man ein Applet programmiert, wird die class-Datei ja ganz einfach mit HTML und dem Browser geöffnet. Aber wie öffne ich eine Applikation  

Ich habe mein Programm bisher immer von meinem JavaEditor aus gestartet, aber morgen ist Abgabe, ich sollte mich also langsam um sowas wie eine .exe-Datei kümmern, oder?  

Danke!
Esus.


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (9. Januar 2007)

Esus2k hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe mein Programm bisher immer von meinem JavaEditor aus gestartet, aber morgen ist Abgabe, ich sollte mich also langsam um sowas wie eine .exe-Datei kümmern, oder?


Nö!
Ich nehme mal an die *.class Dateien liegen vor?
Falls nicht, müssen diese mit dem javac Compiler erstmal erstellt werden.
Anschliessend den java Interpreter aufrufen, mit der Klasse die die main() Methode beinhaltet:
z.b:

```
C:\project>  javac MainProgram.java
C:\project>  java MainProgram
```
Weitere Infos:
http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...sel01_007.htm#Rxx747java01007040000571F030100

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## Esus2k (9. Januar 2007)

Moment.. ich kann meine Applikation nur öffnen, indem ich vorher dieses "command line" Fenster öffne, und den Pfad angebe?

*Kann man das Ding nicht einfach irgendwie über einen Doppelklick auf eine Datei öffnen? Als eigenständige Software*

Also ich hab ne Weile rumprobiert.. hab dieses Fenster über "ausführen", und dann "command line" geöffnet, es hat nichts geklappt.
Ich hoffe meine Infolehrerin kann das. (Ja, die .class Dateien hat mir meine Entwicklungsumgebung generiert, aber aufrufen kann ich sie eben auch nur über dide Entwicklungsumgebung ).

Esus.


----------



## Laocoon (9. Januar 2007)

Du kannst alternativ auch eine .jar erstellen. Wenn dein Windows richtig konfiguriert ist, sollte das starten auch per klick gehen. 
Alternativ müsstest du dir eine .bat bzw. eine .sh schreiben, um dein Java proggie zu starten.
Einiges zu dem Thema findest du (abgesehen von dem sehr empfehlenswerten link von MeinerEiner_80) auch in diesem Thread. 


> Also ich hab ne Weile rumprobiert.. hab dieses Fenster über "ausführen", und dann "command line" geöffnet, es hat nichts geklappt.


Hat er denn eine Fehlermeldung ausgegeben oder scheinbar gar nix gemacht?

MfG
Daniel


----------

